# Breve passeio por Campo Grande



## Jorge Lucas (Nov 30, 2011)

*Fotos de celular


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Essa região da Afonso Penna é a minha predileta na cidade... Belas fotos!


----------



## enderjaras (Apr 21, 2015)

Achei o parque muito charmoso e agradável, ótimas fotos, obrigado por compartilhar!


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Campo Grande, Cidade Morena.. linda, enorme e bastante agradável!

Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Linda Campo Grande. Dias atrás vi um vídeo daí, gostei bastante, é uma cidade bem ampla e espaçosa.


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Sou extremamente suspeito em falar! :hahano:
Lindas fotos.. :applause:


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Que cidade agradável, adorei Campo Grande!

Amo parques assim com muito verde, isso é sinônimo de qualidade de vida.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

lindas imagens..


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda morena!!! cara de primeiro mundo!!Parabéns!!


----------



## HSilva (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenho muita vontade de conhecer Campo Grande! Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

A cidade é bonita e bem arborizada, parabéns pelo Thread!

Agora, vai uma opinião pessoal minha: acho a cidade tão ''sem sal'', parece que falta um marco, um diferencial, sei lá.. rsrs. Não me levem a mal, por favor!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Muito bacana Jorge Lucas, qual sua impressão da cidade morena?

Anthony, sou Campo Grandense e amo a cidade mas realmente falta algo, acho que o fato dela ser jovem pouco mais de 100 anos e não ter um patrimônio histórico relevante, no começo do século passado não passava de uma vila que começou a crescer com a chegada da ferrovia. Atualmente ela esta ganhando ares de "Grande" e acredito que logo essa referencia possa estar presente na cidade o próprio Aquário do Pantanal é uma tentativa de preencher a lacuna, no mais é uma ótima cidade para viver.


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

^^Realmente, deve ser uma cidade ótima para se viver! Espero que ganhe edifícios mais modernos, espero que ela tenha algo que a diferencie de outras... Parece muito uma cidade (do interior) paranaense pelas fotos, o que não é ruim! Quer dizer que é arborizada e organizada. Porém, por ser uma capital, espero que ela realmente se destaque mais.


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Linda e bem arborizada.


----------



## Jorge Lucas (Nov 30, 2011)

Ponta Poranense said:


> ^^
> 
> Muito bacana Jorge Lucas, qual sua impressão da cidade morena?
> 
> Anthony, sou Campo Grandense e amo a cidade mas realmente falta algo, acho que o fato dela ser jovem pouco mais de 100 anos e não ter um patrimônio histórico relevante, no começo do século passado não passava de uma vila que começou a crescer com a chegada da ferrovia. Atualmente ela esta ganhando ares de "Grande" e acredito que logo essa referencia possa estar presente na cidade o próprio Aquário do Pantanal é uma tentativa de preencher a lacuna, no mais é uma ótima cidade para viver.


A impressão é de ser uma cidade ótima pra se viver.


----------



## Jorge Lucas (Nov 30, 2011)

Anthony Paradise said:


> A cidade é bonita e bem arborizada, parabéns pelo Thread!
> 
> Agora, vai uma opinião pessoal minha: acho a cidade tão ''sem sal'', parece que falta um marco, um diferencial, sei lá.. rsrs. Não me levem a mal, por favor!


Eu acho que a cultura pantaneira é tão grande em Campo Grande que esse ar de interior, de fazenda e tranquilidade acaba afetando a cidade. Acho isso ótimo, porque isso indica personalidade. Pra quem gosta de cidade grande, mas não curte o caos habitual delas, é uma boa pedida. 😊


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Que delícia de cidade!


----------



## Fernando (Dec 15, 2004)

Jorge Lucas said:


> A impressão é de ser uma cidade ótima pra se viver.


Longe de ser a melhor e muito mais longe das piores kay:


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Pra mim o que falta em campo grande sÃ£o polÃ*ticos com visÃ£o de futuro e comprometidos com a cidade... A capital jÃ¡ estÃ¡ beirando quase um milhao de habitantes, mas sem perder o ar de interior... por um lado Ã© bom, como disse um colega acima. Mas por outro lado, da uma sensaÃ§Ã£o de vc estar meio "parado no tempo", ainda mais em se tratando de uma capital e do seu enorme tamanho de perÃ*metro urbano e populacional. Algumas obras q dao ares de metrÃ³pole poderiam ser feitos na cidade, como grandes viadutos, trincheiras, vias expressas e etc... obras importantes q dao caracterÃ*sticas de se estar numa grande cidade... acho que Ã© isso q falta a campo grande. Mas como sabemos isso jÃ¡ depende principalmente do poder pÃºblico. E parece q aÃ* eles pararam no tempo ou Ã± querem q a cidade perca ares de interior... ou simplesmente sÃ£o incompetentes mesmo...acho q sÃ³ os prÃ³prios habitantes da cidade podem analisar essa questÃ£o e dizer o q acontece por aÃ*...


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Jorge Lucas said:


> Eu acho que a cultura pantaneira é tão grande em Campo Grande que esse ar de interior, de fazenda e tranquilidade acaba afetando a cidade. Acho isso ótimo, porque isso indica personalidade. Pra quem gosta de cidade grande, mas não curte o caos habitual delas, é uma boa pedida.


Somos influenciados culturalmente pelos povos vizinhos, em especial o Paraguay. Chegou a provar a Chipa (e sua variação chipa grega), Tereré e a Sopa paraguaia? Tão enraizados no cotidiano dos sul-mato-grossenses.


----------

